# CyanogenMod MMS Help



## berto1014 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hey everyone,

So I am having an issue with send MMS message. When I attach a picture, and have service, the picture will not send. I can send regular text messages. I've tried rebooting, but to no avail. IS anyone else having this issue? Can anyone shed some light on this problem? Here is my info...

Droid X
Nightly 34

Thanks, as always, in advance.


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

i've heard a lot of people having MMS trouble on cm7, i personally never had any but it's been a big issue so far hopefully they fix it and if not there is always MIUI now and according to framework the dev that ported MIUI there is going to be OMFGB which is less featured than cm7 but supposed to run smoother


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

berto1014 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> So I am having an issue with send MMS message. When I attach a picture, and have service, the picture will not send. I can send regular text messages. I've tried rebooting, but to no avail. IS anyone else having this issue? Can anyone shed some light on this problem? Here is my info...
> 
> ...


i've been seeing reports of this problem on a few other websites. It's even happening on stock rom, so i would say it's a verizon network issue.


----------

